# DirecTV to air rural TV channel, RFD-TV



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

Satellite television provider DirecTV said on Wednesday it will begin airing RFD-TV, a TV network aimed at rural viewers with programs such as ``Classic Tractors,'' as part of its public service programming.

Click here to read full story


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

dish has this channel on 9409... pretty sure it is on the side slots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

If I can remeber, I'll check that out neilster.
Sounds like the Green Acres channel.  
What do they show?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

RFD is on 110, it basicaly a channel dedicated to those who first made DBS popular, folks who live in rural America. They show Classic Tractor shows, Horse Shows, even have an interesting polka show.


----------

